# ERLEDIGT: Volume Panel der X-Fi Xtreme Gamer fehlt!



## mr.hellgate (28. März 2010)

*Lösung:

*[Vielen Dank @ shengli für den Hinweis!]

*SB X-Fi Series Support Pack 2.0  Downloaden und instalieren:
*
SB X-Fi Series Support Pack 2.0 (05/15/2009) - Creative Labs
*
Problem:*
Das Volume Panel der X-Fi Karten [in meinem Fall Xtreme Gamer] von Creative fehlt in meiner Taskleiste, und ich kann es auch über keine Option hinzufügen [zumindest habe ich keine gefunden].
Ich brauche es halt einfach für den schnellen und often zugriff auf den Creative Console Starte, dem Volumen Symbol, etc.

*Allgemein:*
Das Problem trat erst nach der Neuinstalation des OS auf.
- HDD formatiert.
- OS instaliert [Win 7 Ultimate x64]
- Audio Treiber von der Creative Website instaliert [ plus win 7 fix]
- Updates und Zusatzsoftware instaliert
- Keine Veränderung.

*Frage:*
Wie kann ich jetzt dieses kleine Panel unten in die Taskleiste bekommen?

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## shengli (28. März 2010)

*AW: Problem: Volume Panel der X-Fi Xtreme Gamer fehlt!*

Wenn noch die ältere Soundkarten Treiberinstallations-CD vorhanden ist, wäre das kein Problem.
Einfach Treiber und Softwäre installieren und anschließend den neusten Soundkartentreiber herunterladen. Dieser beinhaltet die Autoupdatefunktion. Nun wird über diese halt die alte Softwäre mit der neuen ausgetauscht. (Der Console Launcher bleibt aber trotz Updates in der Tastkleiste bestehen)

Eine seperate Installation von CD könnte auch möglich sein? Jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie oder unter welchem Ordner/Namen dieses Feature nachinstalliert werden kann.

Auf der Homepage von Creative habe ich unter den Downloads aber auch nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## D3N$0 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Problem: Volume Panel der X-Fi Xtreme Gamer fehlt!*

also versuchs mal so:

Start -> Programme -> Creative -> SoundBlaster X-Fi -> Creative Lautstärkefenster

dann müsse es wieder recht in der Taskleiste sein 

mfg


----------



## mr.hellgate (29. März 2010)

*AW: Problem: Volume Panel der X-Fi Xtreme Gamer fehlt!*

@ D3N$0,
Es gibt weder die Unterteilung "SoundBlaster X-Fi" noch "Creative Lautstärkefenster".
Vllt würde es dann in meiner Leiste sein  ich werde es nie erfahren.

@ shengli,
Sorry, habe die Soundkarte gebraucht gekauft und es war keine Treiber CD vorhanden 

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## shengli (29. März 2010)

*AW: Problem: Volume Panel der X-Fi Xtreme Gamer fehlt!*

Das ist sehr blöde, da ich keinen anderen Lösungsansatz sehe. Villeicht hatt ja im Bekanntenkreis Jemand eine gleiche Soundkarte und könnte die Software kurzzeitig verleihen? 

Oder mal nett im Forum anfragen ob wer in der Nähe so nett wäre ?

Denn so hätte man den Creative Konsole Starter quasi nur als Verknüpfung im Startmenü zur Verfügung. (Wenn ich mich nicht irre) Genau das nerfte mich nämlich auch immer ein wenig.

/*Edit*/
Villeicht hilft dir das ja weiter?
*SB X-Fi Series Support Pack 2.0 *unter folgendem*.:Link:. *erhältlich.


----------



## mr.hellgate (29. März 2010)

*AW: Problem: Volume Panel der X-Fi Xtreme Gamer fehlt!*

@ shengli,
VIELEN VIELEN DANK!
Das Support Pack hat geholfen ! 
Habe jetzt endlich meien Volume Bar wieder  das SP ist wirklich SEHR GUT!

MfG Mr.Hellgate

*----[CLOSED]----*


----------



## shengli (30. März 2010)

Jawoll ja ! Das freut mich wirklich sehr. Hatte auch immer wieder mal das Problemchen. Durch deinen Tread kam all die Frust wieder hoch und ich suchte nach Lösungsansätzen! Gut zu wissen das es funktioniert.


----------



## soul4ever (31. Oktober 2011)

Boah danke !!

Per google hierauf gestoßen. Ich hab zwar noch die CD, aber kein DVD Laufwerk mehr. Ewig alles im Netz nach sowas abgesucht.

VIELEN VIELEN DANK!!!


----------

